# Deadbeat



## TheKingdomofJohn (Feb 14, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone KNEW if you are in a signed written agreement, with a filipino and you renege. Can you be put in jail?


----------



## lets_take_a_look (Nov 18, 2015)

It depends on the circumstances. Contracts are agreements under civil law. Their violation or abrogation typically have civil, not criminal, liabilities. 

But there can be a criminal aspect under different situations, say if there are elements of Falsification or Estafa (swindling) involved.

The legal provisions on Estafa are rather broad. (See Articles 315 and 316 of the Revised Penal Code.) Consequently, a determined lawyer could very well make a case for estafa from a contract unjustifiably reneged upon.

Without more details, I can't be give a more definite answer.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Sure wish there was more information on the deal, I don't think you need to worry though because your current location is Dessert Hot Springs?


----------



## TheKingdomofJohn (Feb 14, 2016)

It is actually between two filipinos. One borrowed money from the other and stopped paying.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Money lending*



TheKingdomofJohn said:


> It is actually between two filipinos. One borrowed money from the other and stopped paying.


Okay, I've had some dealing's with this and what happens first is that it goes to the Barangay (low level police) and get recorded with witnesses but if things aren't taken care of it then will be turned over to the police, especially if the borrower signed a document.

We took a lady to the barangay and she had a lawyer and he asked me some questions before we sat down to talk about the document I had her sign, I think it could get serious and the person could end up in jail.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I assume no secutity was taken. Fear of life would be my concern if the lender pushes too hard.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

_"Walang nakukulong sa utang" _ 
No one goes to jail because of debt is a common fact here in these islands.
Dependent on the amount of the debt and your willingness to pursue all the legalities from the baranggay level up to the courts is just a circus show with the lender as the clown.

BUT if checks were issued and they bounced it becomes a different animal and the lender becomes a clown with a bigger stick.


----------

